# Using Scenes with the Lightronics TL-2448



## wilri01 (Feb 3, 2020)

Hi,
A very basic question, since I have no experience with lighting, but how do you switch between the 48 faders on the board and a recorded scene? 

I've read the manual and think I can record and playback a scene, but it didn't describe how to get back to using the faders. 

And is it possible to set the faders from a recorded scene, so you can tweak the faders and re-record the scene?

Thanks in advance to helping such a beginner! I'm an experienced videographer, but our church has no one to run lighting. And there's no good video without good lighting!
Richard


----------



## microstar (Feb 3, 2020)

Your best bet is to call Lightronics tech support at 1-800-472-8541 and I'm sure they can walk you thru it.
There may be a bit of confusion regarding their use of "scene" in the manual as it also means "submaster". So assuming you are using all 48 faders (top two rows) with the single scene 1-48 button pushed and LED indicator on, set these faders as needed to compose your scene. Make sure submaster page is set to 1 or whatever page number (group of 12 submasters) in the display window, then push record button (LED blinks), then push a submaster button (under lower row of 12 submaster faders) for the sub you wish to record. That's it for recording a submaster (scene). To play the sub back, raise that fader. You still have complete control of individual channels via the 48 sliders (top two rows) although you cannot take a channel to a level lower than recorded in an active submaster (highest level between channel fader and submaster takes precedence).

I do not believe it is possible to set the faders from a recorded scene because you have nothing (like a video display) to tell you what they are set at in the recorded scene.
The only thing you can do is bring up the recorded scene and move each of the channel sliders up and down and see if the lights that are now up on stage get brighter. That will tell you which slider is in that scene, but it will still not let you set a lower the level because the console is using the highest level of the two.


----------



## wilri01 (Feb 4, 2020)

microstar said:


> Your best bet is to call Lightronics tech support at 1-800-472-8541 and I'm sure they can walk you thru it.
> There may be a bit of confusion regarding their use of "scene" in the manual as it also means "submaster". So assuming you are using all 48 faders (top two rows) with the single scene 1-48 button pushed and LED indicator on, set these faders as needed to compose your scene. Make sure submaster page is set to 1 or whatever page number (group of 12 submasters) in the display window, then push record button (LED blinks), then push a submaster button (under lower row of 12 submaster faders) for the sub you wish to record. That's it for recording a submaster (scene). To play the sub back, raise that fader. You still have complete control of individual channels via the 48 sliders (top two rows) although you cannot take a channel to a level lower than recorded in an active submaster (highest level between channel fader and submaster takes precedence).
> 
> I do not believe it is possible to set the faders from a recorded scene because you have nothing (like a video display) to tell you what they are set at in the recorded scene.
> The only thing you can do is bring up the recorded scene and move each of the channel sliders up and down and see if the lights that are now up on stage get brighter. That will tell you which slider is in that scene, but it will still not let you set a lower the level because the console is using the highest level of the two.


Thank you so much! I also called Lightronics and they were very helpful, too! I'm not used to such good support from a manufacturer! And such prompt and helpful forum support!

What I didn't understand is that the channel faders and the scene are both active (taking the highest level of either). I was expecting to be in either "channel mode" or "submaster scene mode".


----------

